
GhostCipher: Share passwords and files with client-side crypto and one-time links - chiedo
https://free.ghostcipher.com/
======
chiedo
Renamed and moved. It now lives at
[https://free.safelytransfer.com](https://free.safelytransfer.com)

------
chiedo
Looking to get feedback, thoughts and constructive criticism.

Technical details can be read about here [https://cyber.chiedo.com/ghost-
cipher/](https://cyber.chiedo.com/ghost-cipher/) Eventually I plan to create a
mobile app version and desktop app version to address some of the concerns of
things being in a web browser.

Thanks in advanced for your time :)

